# gnome ssh copy nach Update sshd defekt

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich wollte gerade unter gnome Verbindung zu Server per ssh ein paar Dateien per Drag& Drop kopieren. Login klappt einwandfrei aber leider schließt sich dabei nur das "Zielfenster".

Vor 2 Wochen ging es noch.

Meiner Meinung nach gab es in letzter Zeit ein ssh Update.

Ein revdep-rebuild meldet auch keine Fehler.

Deshalb meine Frage:

Jetzt müßte ich wohl alle Programme mit ssh USE Flag neu kompilieren. Wie geht das ?

G. R.

----------

## Max Steel

Herausfinden kannst du die ssh-enabled-ebuild per equery hasuse ssh

Aber wie wirkt sich der Fehler selber aus? Was schließt sich und wie sollte es normal aussehn.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Herausfinden kannst du die ssh-enabled-ebuild per equery hasuse ssh
> 
> Aber wie wirkt sich der Fehler selber aus? Was schließt sich und wie sollte es normal aussehn.

 

Also ich öffne ein Fenster mit den Quelldaten (verbunden mit Server Protokoll ssl)

Dann  ein Zielfenster (jeweils unter gnome)

dann kopiere ich per Drag und Drop

Lasse ich die "Dateien" auf dem "Zielfenster" "fallen" schließt sich das Zielfenster, es werden keine Dateien kopiert. Das ging wie gesagt vor ein paar Tagen noch...

G. R.

----------

## AmonAmarth

reden wir von scp? bzw über der "mißbrauch" als sftp?

----------

## Tinitus

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> reden wir von scp? bzw über der "mißbrauch" als sftp?

 

Wahrscheinlich ja....versuche es doch mal über Orte -->verbinde mit Server --> Dienste-Typ ssh

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   reden wir von scp? bzw über der "mißbrauch" als sftp? 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich ja....versuche es doch mal über Orte -->verbinde mit Server --> Dienste-Typ ssh

 

was wäre wenn ich dir jetzt eine beschreibung geben würde, wie man eine aktion unter windows XP durchführt? bitte gehe nicht davon aus, dass jeder gnome benutzer ist. also, wenn wir von scp sprechen, funktioniert die ganze geschichte, die du da beschrieben hast, denn per kommandozeile? wenn ja, dann ist mit deinem ssh scheinbar alles in ordnung (wieso auch nicht...). starte dein problemanfälligs programm bitte per konsole (möglichst mit verbose und debug optionen aktiviert), führe deinen reproduzierbaren fehler aus und schau was in der konsole ausgegeben wird (das heisst anschauen und hier posten).

----------

## firefly

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> was wäre wenn ich dir jetzt eine beschreibung geben würde, wie man eine aktion unter windows XP durchführt? 

 

tja nur das der OP gnome verwendet und ein Problem mit dem ssh vfs von gnome hat  :Wink: 

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> ich wollte gerade unter gnome Verbindung zu Server per ssh ein paar Dateien per Drag& Drop kopieren. Login klappt einwandfrei aber leider

 

----------

